# Which is nicer?



## Arb (Apr 25, 2011)

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa  (#DV06)	
OR        
 	 Disney's Old Key West Resort  (#DV05)	

Both are available for exchange for the date I want to travel, both are 2-br.
How to decide!?
What a quandary!
Carole


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't forget to check the TUG ratings and reviews for both properties - click in TUG Resort Databases in the red bar at the top of the page.


----------



## Arb (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, Denise. I've been reading them, and the reviews on the RCI site.
My husb likes to golf. That's important! We have some Disney tickets that still have some days on them, so we'll likely go to the parks "some."
I've been to the area several times, but we've never stayed in a Disney property. I thought it might be kind of a treat.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 25, 2011)

We love Old Key West, because the buildings are three stories tall, so only two flights to the top floor, which is what we request for the two of us, and you can park close to the unit.  

We like the kitchen, the lanais, and the size of the units; they are considerably larger than Saratoga Springs.  

Two other pluses are very large whirlpool tub in the master, and full-sized washer/ dryer in the laundry room.  

Saratoga Springs is very pretty, and there are elevators in every building.  We love it, too, and are on our way there this Friday for two weeks.  You cannot go wrong.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Apr 25, 2011)

Arb,
Stayed at both and like the ambiance at Old Key West a little better, but it's a close, close call. As for golf, Saratoga has a club onsite with the course actually winding it's way thru OKW. If you like Downtown Disney, SSR is a fairly easy walk to and from there and both SSR and OKW offer boat service to DD as well. OKW was the first DVC property and the units are the largest you'll find, so that could be another plus. In the end, if you husband plans on golfing more than once, SSR might be the more convenient choice.


----------



## Arb (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the further input. It's just the two of us. 
We're gluttons for luxury, and he's a golfing addict!


----------



## user name here (Apr 25, 2011)

Arb said:


> Thanks for the further input. It's just the two of us.
> We're gluttons for luxury, and he's a golfing addict!



For just 2 people seeking pure luxury, I'd probably try for a 1 bedroom at the Bay Lake Towers, upgraded to a "Magic Kingdom" view, where you can watch the nightly fireworks together.

Oh, I just found out that if you're exchanging through RCI, Bay Lake Towers isn't in their system available for exchange yet, which is a shame.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Saratoga Springs*

If like luxury, keep in mind that a real spa is available at Saratoga Springs, the ONLY spa at a DVC resort. Here's the treatment menu:
http://www.sanctuarysaratoga.com

Also, much closer to DTD where more dining options like Wolfgang Puck, etc.

One mediocre restaurant is on-site at SSR just like OKW. May not be able to get table at dinner time because of this so recommend reservations made in advance. However, DTD has many great restaurants so that's the place to go IMO - many accept DDP if decide to add that. Make reservations everywhere. I've been amazed how our family will be seated while dozens, maybe 100 people waiting to get into a restaurant at WDW.

OKW has mature landscaping, old Florida architecture, and charm, but it spralls on forever, without evidence of any conveniences at all. My husband could not believe the numerous stops that Magic Express made last month when visited and made our way through OKW - think 6 stops in all. Too isolated for my tastes, but some people like that. Expect may need to drive both to your pool and any restaurant if stay there.

I would pick Saratoga Springs for convenience, new pools, nice walkway and bridge to DTD, etc. It has more the horse racing theme, and most people prefer the lush tropical southern charm of OKW, but I would pass. I'll take a lesser unit, in exchange for having a better location most any day. Saratoga Springs has view of DTD, and DTD has view of Saratoga Springs across the lake. I haven't stayed myself at SSR, but friend has and said she loved it. I've stayed several times in past at Buena Vista Palace Towers across street - super easy walk to DTD, and SSR is more convenient as don't have to cross over E Buena Vista Dr. Far more fun to be able to walk easily to DTD in my opinion than be forced to take boat, bus or car.

I would take ME bus to SSR, then when need car go rent one across street at Alamo at Buena Vista Palace. Much easier than dealing with car rental lots at airport. I used to take a day off middle of WDW trip, rent a car and drive out to Clearwater Beach to see friends, and play on the beach. Nice break from Disney and to rest my feet too.

Have fun whichever you pick!


----------



## Jasmine658 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Plus SSR has the Pro Golf Shop for Lake Buena Vista Course*

Pro Shop and entrance to Lake Buena Vista golf course right there at SSR!
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/golf/lake-buena-vista-golf-course/


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

the jetted tubs are bigger at OKW.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd pick SSR for a couple. Especially with it having the golf club house and the spa.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 26, 2011)

Our first trip to Disney we stayed at SSR(super package deal through Expedia). 

Liked it so much we bought points! 5 yrs later and stays at BLT, BWV, BCV and VWL, there is nothing like pulling into SSR! My kids(10/14) insist one trip per year is at SSR. Have to get their Wolfgang Puck Express fix.

 Many CM's and most of the bell staff have been there for years and remember us. The one guy always makes sure to check the freezer if we have a Garden Grocer order, he left my MG Eggos one year. :rofl: 

We like being able to walk to DTD, makes it somewhat easier to dine at other resorts, just walk over to the Marketplace bus stop and catch a bus.

The Grand Villas there are great, we've booked them the last couple of years for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Arb (Apr 26, 2011)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you so much for your advice and tales of your own personal experiences!
I love TUG and my fellow members!
Carole


----------



## tashamen (Apr 26, 2011)

I've stayed at both and much prefer Saratoga Springs for location. location, location.  Old Key West was also not very friendly for fitness walkers.


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 26, 2011)

i prefer OKW but it does sound like SSR is more what you are looking for...


----------



## moonlightgraham (Apr 26, 2011)

tashamen said:


> I've stayed at both and much prefer Saratoga Springs for location. location, location.  Old Key West was also not very friendly for fitness walkers.



Oh, contraire! One of my favorite WDW runs is to take the cart path that runs along side the boating canal from OKW to DTD and SSR. I would do an early morning run from OKW to SSR and then run alongside the waterfront at SSR as DTD was still quiet and asleep. Always saw many rabbits along the way. Give it a shot next time, I think you'll change your mind!


----------



## tashamen (Apr 26, 2011)

moonlightgraham said:


> Oh, contraire! One of my favorite WDW runs is to take the cart path that runs along side the boating canal from OKW to DTD and SSR. I would do an early morning run from OKW to SSR and then run alongside the waterfront at SSR as DTD was still quiet and asleep. Always saw many rabbits along the way. Give it a shot next time, I think you'll change your mind!



Yes, I did that route myself.  However, getting to that point meant walking through a heck of a lot of parking lots first.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 26, 2011)

> i prefer OKW but it does sound like SSR is more what you are looking for...


Ditto.  The furnishings at SSR are a little more "sophisticated", and the pro shop for the LBV course is right at SSR.


----------



## Arb (Apr 26, 2011)

Truth is, I think everything would be wonderful, regardless of our choice.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Apr 27, 2011)

tashamen said:


> Yes, I did that route myself.  However, getting to that point meant walking through a heck of a lot of parking lots first.



I know what you mean. I actually found it by accident just getting my run in around all those OKW parking lots and stumbled across it and thought, "well, I'll run on it until someone tells me not to" and no one ever did. I think now you can cross the bridge into the Treehouse Villas area which would make for an interesting walk/run as well. I stayed there a year or so ago and don't remember the bridge being locked off but I could be mistaken.


----------

